# Kann man Boxen mit anderen Boxen (auch  anderen Marken)  mischen bei 5.1 ?



## Niza (10. Juni 2015)

Moin, 
Ich habe einen Denon AVR 1312 - 5.1 Receiver und 2x Magnat  Quantum 603 Lautsprecher (Front) in Benutzung.
*Leider musste ich zu meiner Enttäuschung feststellen, das  die 603er nicht mehr zu kriegen sind.*
https://geizhals.eu/magnat-quantum-603-paar-schwarz-a343593.html

Jetzt meine Frage :

Kann ich auch andere Boxen für hinten und Center nehmen als die 603er ?

Außerdem kann ich diese beiden größeren Frontlautsprecher auch mit hinten kleineren Boxen kombinieren (Also Satelittenlautsprechern) wegen Wandbefestigung ?

Oder muss ich in Zukunft, wenn ich 5.1 haben will, mir am besten alle Boxen neu holen ?

Holen werde ich mir die jetzt noch nicht, es geht hier nur darum, wie ich planen muss (wegen geplanten Zimmerumbau) für 5.1 und wieviel ich sparen muss für 5.1.

Danke im Vorraus für jede Antwort.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Killswitch2008 (10. Juni 2015)

natürlich geht das. du musst aber für dich selbst entscheiden, ob du mit einem anderen Setting klar kommst.


----------



## Omen_IT (10. Juni 2015)

Also die Front sollte immer die Gleiche sein ! Rest kannst du frei variieren nach deinem Geschmack !


----------



## Gluksi (10. Juni 2015)

Ich selber habe die Kombination aus Canton Sub 1200 R ,Teufel Columa 300 Mk2 ohne Sub und 2xNubert nuLine 284 als front.. leider im Augenblick nur auf nem kleinem yamaha465 + rearstation von Teufel da der andere abgeraucht ist und das nötige Kleingeld fehlt...gut eingepegelt gailster klang


----------



## BlackNeo (10. Juni 2015)

Man sollte möglihst bei der selben Serie bleiben, sonst wird das Klangbild inhomogen.


----------



## Niza (10. Juni 2015)

Also kann ich andere Boxen nehmen danke euch 



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Man sollte möglihst bei der selben Serie bleiben, sonst wird das Klangbild inhomogen.



Danke auch

Leider gibt es diese 603er nicht mehr.
Sondern nur Nachfolger.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Killswitch2008 (10. Juni 2015)

Nachfolger sind aber wohl noch näher dran an dem Klangbild, dass die haben, als komplett andere.
Wir haben es so gemacht, dass wir etwas weniger wertigere Rear Boxen gekauft haben und ordentlich Geld in Center, Front und Sub gingen und sind so sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Niza (10. Juni 2015)

Killswitch2008 schrieb:


> Nachfolger sind aber wohl noch näher dran an dem Klangbild, dass die haben, als komplett andere.
> Wir haben es so gemacht, dass wir etwas weniger wertigere Rear Boxen gekauft haben und ordentlich Geld in Center, Front und Sub gingen und sind so sehr zufrieden.



Vielen dank für die Antwort

Verstärker habe ich ja diesen :
Denon AVR 1312 5.1 AV-Receiver (3D, HDMI 1.4a, 5x 110 Watt, UKW-/MW-Tuner) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Front habe ich ja diese 
Magnat Quantum 603 2-Wege Bassreflex-Regallautsprecher (180/300 Watt) schwarz (Paar): Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi

Würde also so einer  theoretisch als center gehen ?
Magnat Quantum Center 67 Centerlautsprecher, 2-Wege Bassreflex, Doppelbass schwarz (front piano schwarz/seitenteile esche dekor schwarz): Amazon.de: Elektronik

und so welches theoretisch für hinten gehen ?
Magnat Needle Alu Sat schwarz (paar): Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi
*
Wobei müsste ich mir bei denen für hinten sorgen machen, dass die mir durchbrennen ?*
Weil die sind nur mit "Empfohlene Verstärkerleistung            20 - 70 Watt"  und "Belastbarkeit (RMS / max.)                  45 / 70 Watt" angegeben
 und mein Verstärker ist ja mit :"5x 110 Watt bei 6 Ohm" und  "5x 75 Watt bei 8 Ohm" angegeben.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## soth (10. Juni 2015)

Ich würde mir da eher noch 3 Magnat Quantum 653 oder 673 besorgen ...


----------



## Niza (10. Juni 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Ich würde mir da eher noch 3 Magnat Quantum 653 oder 673 besorgen ...


Danke dir

Also ein Nachfolger.

Dann weiß ich ja worauf ich sparen kann 

Auf den kauf komme ich dann nochmals zurück, wenn ich den das Geld zusammen habe.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Killswitch2008 (10. Juni 2015)

"Durchbrennen", wie du es nanntest wird dir keiner. Es wird nur so viel Leistung ausgegeben wie verlangt wird. Erst wenn du auf den Max. Wert des Denon stellen würdest, dann solltest du vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Niza (10. Juni 2015)

Killswitch2008 schrieb:


> "Durchbrennen", wie du es nanntest wird dir keiner. Es wird nur so viel Leistung ausgegeben wie verlangt wird. Erst wenn du auf den Max. Wert des Denon stellen würdest, dann solltest du vorsichtig sein.



Da kann ich ja beruhigt sein das max. was ich je hatte ist -15dB.

Einstellen kann ich bis zu +18dB 

Cool das der Verstärker auch ne Regelschutz drinne hat.
Ich habe herausgefunden, dass man einen Wert einstellen kann(-20dB, -10dB , 0dB ) ab wann es nicht mehr lauter gedreht werden darf und kann.

Da beschäfftige ich mich jetzt ne ganze Zeit lang mit meinem Verstärker und habe ne Menge dazugelernt.

Hoffentlich war ich nicht zu nervig mit meinen Fragen.

Ich bedanke mich hiermit vielmals für die netten und Hilfreichen Antworten

Kanns garnicht mehr abwarten.
Hoffentlich habe ich die Mäuse  schnell zusammen .

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## soth (10. Juni 2015)

Niza schrieb:


> Auf den kauf komme ich dann nochmals zurück, wenn ich den das Geld zusammen habe.


Weil eine identische Bestückung der Frontlautsprecher der Homogenität zugute kommt. Mal davon abgesehen bieten solche liegenden Lautsprecher in den allermeisten Fällen ein ... sagen wir mal suboptimales Abstrahlverhalten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2015)

Jepp der Center sollte so gut wie möglich zu den Front Boxen passen damit er nicht untergeht bzw. sich in den Vordergrund spielt. Die Rear Boxen dürfen da schon anders sein. Vergleiche einfach mal die Werte, vielleicht passen die Nachfolger da ja noch gut rein


----------



## Niza (11. Juni 2015)

Danke  für die Antworten 

Die Nachfolger sind von den Werten her sehr ähnlich.

Mfg:
Niza


----------

